

Ask HN: Please rate my web application - leeHS

I'm a foodie, and this web application came about out of pure frustration with the big recipe websites. I got tired of recipes being reduced to font size 2 and surrounded by banner adds for viagra (nothing against viagra of course!).
So I took my families recipe scrapbook, which by the way has all these cool stories added over the years, and this became my vision.<p>If you have a moment, especially if you are also a fellow foodie, please let me know what you think.<p>deadgrandmacookies.com<p>Also, I haven't added any email authentication, so feel free to sign in with a fake password if you want see your personal scrapbook.<p>And finally, if you love it and want to know when it's ready to go, fire me an email at deadgrandmacookies@gmail.com
======
keiferski
I see that the name has a story behind it, but most people will be seriously
turned off by a website named "Dead Grandma Cookies." Definitely look into
changing that.

~~~
gigantor
Seconded. Perhaps alternate wording with a more positive emotion attached to
it like 'Favorite Grandma Cookies' or 'Grandma Approved Cookies', something
that will make you think about warm cookies coming out of the oven and
visiting your site to trigger that feeling.

Certainly no problems with mentioning your departed grandmother and her
contributions in the About Us section though.

------
revorad
Looks quite nice. I am always looking for new recipes. One thing I haven't
seen is recipes with good photos of each step of the process. If you add that,
I'll use it.

Regarding the name, the story resonates with me, but dead grandma still makes
for a very bad name. I bet the grandma had a name....

~~~
leeHS
I find the name is quite polarizing. It intrigues people and pulls them in,
but it also creeps them out a little. I'm going to have to really think this
one over. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
Geee
I like that name a lot. It's funny, memorable and a total differentiator in
the recipes market.

------
sunspeck
Could you bear to increase the contrast of the light grey on white font color?
And remove the long sequence of queries from the recipe URLs. Otherwise I
really dig this design. The guiding arrows on the homepage are a nice, casual
and inviting touch.

------
njstartups
Love the idea! Yeah the name could use some tweaking. It's a little bit morbid
and just be careful with the "grandma" part. People might remember it
differently: "grandmother", "granma" etc.

------
riffmaster
It's really nice and simple .. Again the name is a little creepy! Old or Sweet
sound much more appealing.

------
teyc
Even though the name is creepy, I'd suggest you test it against other names.
It is a memorable name.

------
ecaroth
cool site, digging the design! Suggestion though - who is ever going to
remember a 'recipe number', especially as the site gets bigger? I suggest you
make that a search box instead, which seems needed anyway to find specific
content.

------
instakill
I like it. Does quite a bit and has a minimal gem stack.

